# Question / Problems : Multirip GP



## zanone (Dec 20, 2008)

Heyho,

got a few problems / questions about multirip gp which i would like to discuss. Is anyone here working constantly with MR-GP and can help me ? 

Printer : DiyDtg based on epson 2100
Software : Multrip GP 7.4.4 H, trial only for now (there should be a cheaper diydtg-version  )
Tested on Win XP clean install on a Pc , and on a Macbook running Winxp through Parallels.
Both Computers show the same behavior.

These are my questions:

Template Editor :
1. Switching to Metric measurment system doesnt work. After switching to it , i can not create any templates or plattens.

2. i have created a 13 x 19 template and a 11.75 x 17.75 platten , which is positioned at x: 0.625 y: 0.625. The shirt only gets printed of an area about 10 x 16.75. Is this inaccuracy or am i doing something wrong? (my shirtboard measures 13 x 19 , but the print able area is 11.75 x 17.75 because the shirt gets fixed with a u-profile around the board so i am loosing 0.625 on all sides arounf the shirtboard)

3. With my custom template / platten , if i dont select '1' under Platten ID in the Print Job Window, the image looks completly distorted after printing.With all other templates this wont happen.

Creating Printjobs:

1. Even if i select "Photo / Normal" under Color Appearance , when i go to : Processed Jobs - Reprint - View Job Settings - View Settings - Color , the color appearance always shows up as vivid / darker. Bug or feature ?

2. Same "problem" with print passes. In the Create-Print-Job Window i can choose up to 4-Passes , in the
Job Settings only up to 2.

3. When i save a job , and open it again later , multirp sometimes forgets the position of the gfx and centers them. Any1 having the same issue?

Ok , i have a lot more questions , but lets do it step by step 

thanks


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Hello,

Hopefully I can answer your questions for you, but I might need more information from you to better understand what is happening.



zanone said:


> Template Editor :
> 1. Switching to Metric measurment system doesnt work. After switching to it , i can not create any templates or plattens.
> 
> 2. i have created a 13 x 19 template and a 11.75 x 17.75 platten , which is positioned at x: 0.625 y: 0.625. The shirt only gets printed of an area about 10 x 16.75. Is this inaccuracy or am i doing something wrong? (my shirtboard measures 13 x 19 , but the print able area is 11.75 x 17.75 because the shirt gets fixed with a u-profile around the board so i am loosing 0.625 on all sides arounf the shirtboard)
> ...


 
If you look where the Template / Platen Editor button is, it is under the Step & Repeat section of the window. This is only used when you are running in a multiple platen setup. Here is some technical videos about how to do Step & Repeat (although it is from the Print-To Application, the process is basically the same for the Print-From Application):

How to use the MultiRIP GP dtg RIP Step-&-Repeat feature to gang designs of different sizes up on one print.
Video (Part 1) | Video (Part 2)

This is why if you want to use this setup, then you have to have #1 selected since this is the default setting for which platen you are sending it to. We have included basically all the platen sizes available for the OEM printers in the list already. We can add in other platen sizes should this bee needed. However, I think you are confusing what a template and a platen is. Here is an example. Let's say you have a printer that allows you to print on 3 platens that are 16" x 16" and the total bed is 16" x 50". Then your template would be 16" x 50". Your platen would be 16" x 16". With Step & Repeat, you are going to setup three different 16" x 16" platens on your template. You can label each platen a number so when you print to it... you will have the right graphic go to the correct platen. In addition, you must fill up the entire template before it will automatically send the file to the printer. Otherwise, you have to use the Force Print feature found on the RIP Interface window.

Based on the information that you provided, you are going to want to use the 13" x 19" bed size. Try that one and you should be fine.



zanone said:


> 1. Even if i select "Photo / Normal" under Color Appearance , when i go to : Processed Jobs - Reprint - View Job Settings - View Settings - Color , the color appearance always shows up as vivid / darker. Bug or feature ?
> 
> 2. Same "problem" with print passes. In the Create-Print-Job Window i can choose up to 4-Passes , in the
> Job Settings only up to 2.


If you click in the View Job Settings button, you have the ability to change the settings from that job. If all you want to do is reprocess the job again, you will do the following steps:
1. Click on the Processed Job tab.
2. Double click on the file name.
3. Select which page you want to view on the left side of the screen.
4. Click on the Reprocess Job button.
5. Click the Duplicate button.

That is all you need to do and it will use the same exact settings. If you plan on reprinting this job in the future, then you might want to export the file and use the reprinter feature. Here is this technical support information for doing this:

How do I export / import RIP files to allow for easy re-prints? 
Video



zanone said:


> 3. When i save a job , and open it again later , multirp sometimes forgets the position of the gfx and centers them. Any1 having the same issue?


Okay, this is the one that I am not sure if I understand what you mean. However, if all you are doing is repeating the same job... then you will be better off following the export / import instructions above. All the settings will be locked in and you will not have to wait for the file to be ripped. The export file is already a rip file... so you will be able to print much faster.

If this does not work for you, please let me know more about what is happening and I might need you to send me the job you are working on so I can try and recreate it.

Best wishes with your DIY printer,

Mark


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

By the way, all the videos and PDFs linked above can be found on the Frequently Asked Questions (FAQs) page located at www.multirip.com/faq.html. There are bunch more located there or you can watch the playlists linked below.

Print From Playlist - YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

Print To Playlist - YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

General MRGP Playlist - YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## zanone (Dec 20, 2008)

hi,

thanks for answering. my english is pretty bad , but i try be more precisely and add some screenshots/photos to visualize the problem. by the way , are you the developer of mr-gp?

Template Issue :
If i open the Template Editor , go to menu :
Setup - Measurment System - and choose METRIC ,










and try to create a new template ,










mrgp wont take the size i am entering.
example: if i try to create a template with following size : 33 x 50 cm










when i click ok, mrgp replaces my values with
x:3143636.08 y:3143625.92
it doesnt matter what i enter , i always end up with this values











the creating a new platten menu sometimes doesnt work at all , sometimes it opens but when you click ok nothing happens. 
This only happens when METRIC measurment is choosen. Am i doing something wrong is it a bug?


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Sorry for the delay in responding. I did not see this post. I guess you can call MRGP if you want as I do the tech support and sales, but I am not the code writer. I tried to do it as well and was not able to put a platen on the template. So I have spoken with a programmer and he is looking into it.

My question to you is are you running a setup that has more than one platen? If not, then you should not be using the Step & Repeat function (including the Template Editor). Just select the 13" x 19" bed setting and place your graphic inside the Print-From application so that you have it print only in your printable area. You can also print directly out of your graphic software program (i.e. Corel, Photoshop) and set your own printable space by setting the Postscript Custom Page size. To learn how to print directly from your graphic software program, watch this video:

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KweQ5DPci-w[/media]

If you have not picked up on it already, I am a firm believer on providing as much tech support online as possible.


----------



## zanone (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks, i really appreciate your help, doesnt matter how long it takes you to answer 

Now back to your question: i am running a setup with only one platten, but the shirt is fixed with u-profiles on the platten, the u-profiles are taking 0.625 inches away from each side of the platten. here is a picture:









so i created a template (size 13x19) and put (only) one platten on it. the platten size is 11.75 x 17.75 and
the position is x: 0.625 - y: 0.625. 











I think there are another two bugs in mrgp when using the print-from-app. 

bug1: if you dont select the platen id 1 , the image will be printed completly distorted on the shirt. the first time this occured i thought it might be a hardware error, so i changed the motherboard of my printer, but it still occured , so it is very likely a software bug and easy to reproduce.
i have thrown the shirts away , but i will make a print on plain paper to show how the distortion looks like.

bug2: when i place a graphic on my platten, which is covering the whole are in the print-from-app , and print it , the final printout never gets 11.75 x 17.75 , but something around 10.5 x 16.xx.

but i will check the predefined templates/platens, and will try to place my graphics 0.625 inches away from the border.

thanks again for helping

i hope i can bother you with a few more problems...


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Ok, problem #1 is simple. When we talk about platen size, it is not the printable area of the platen. It is the size of the platen that is detected by the print head sensor depending on your printer. So if you only have one platen, just set the Platen size to 13" x 19" and do not use the Step & Repeat function. 

The reason why you have to select the #1 in the drop-down box is because you keep wanting to use the Step & Repeat. When you set the platen in the Step & Repeat Template Editor, it asks you what you want to label the platen. This is because when you use the Step & Repeat, you should be using multiple platens and they don't have to be the same size. So you will need to label the graphic you are printing to make sure it goes to the correct platen if they are different sizes. If you don't use the Step & Repeat feature, it is not going to be needed. 

When using the Print From Application, the software will automatically shrink the design some to prevent people from loading the full size of the platen and not being able to move or adjust the size of it. We have been asked to remove the shrinking feature and are considering ways were someone can turn this off. But this is not an easy feature to design as it is embedded in the software. So it may take some time before we can figure this one out.

The other option you have is to print directly from Corel or Photoshop. This is the way that the software originally came (the Print From application is a fairly new feature) and the way most of the DTG Digital, Flexi-Jet and other dtg owners print with. If having the exact sizing is important to you, then I would recommend using the Print To application. Watch the playlist below for how to print using the Print To application:

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

You are going to want to make the canvas size 13" x 19" since this is what the print head sensor will detect. Then just add guidelines to show you where your printable area is. Give that a try as well.

Mark


----------



## zanone (Dec 20, 2008)

DAGuide said:


> Ok, problem #1 is simple. When we talk about platen size, it is not the printable area of the platen. It is the size of the platen that is detected by the print head sensor depending on your printer. So if you only have one platen, just set the Platen size to 13" x 19" and do not use the Step & Repeat function.


Ok copy that. I will delete my "custom" template and platten and will use the provided 13 x 19.



DAGuide said:


> The other option you have is to print directly from Corel or Photoshop.


I really would like, but.... I have been reading a lot and watching all of your technical support videos, but when i try to print from photoshop i have BIG problems
the colors get totally mismatched. Black will turn into grey, Blue into Black, and so on.... I have wasted lots of ink over this. but let me show you what i mean.

1. Letz open a Document in PS











2. Take a look on the color profile settings










3. And create something....
( Did the borders the way you told me in the post before)











4. And press PRINT 










5. Check the printer Settings under Page Setup->Advanced











Here is the first issue. Under PaperSize, i can only select 13 x 22 , A4, A3 etc. But there is no 13 x 19 available.

here is the rest of the window:










Under Output Profile i can only select : Auto Select or None.
I have choosen plain paper , so i dont have to waste one more shirt , but on shirt it would look pretty much the same









On the left side the Photoshop screenshot on the rigth side the print... Blue is totally absent, black turned into grey..... guess you can see it  The same printout will work quite well when printed dirctly form multirip using following settings :












Any ideas why it doesnt work from photoshop.

BIG THANKS FOR HELPING ME


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

YOUR GRAPHIC ROCKS! It made me laugh when I saw it.

When using the Print To Application, you do really need to know how to use color. Here are some suggestions.

1. In Graphic #2 (Color Profiling Setting), change the Rendering Intent to Perceptual.

2. In Printing #4 (Print Window), change the Color Handling option to No Color Management. Allowing the Printer to do color managment will have you double the color management and it is most likely causing the huge color shifts.

Make those changes and try to print it. Not sure what the Plain Paper setting will do since I have never tried it. But if you say it is the same, then I will trust you.

The only other things that you might want to check is the following:

1. You have a good nozzle check. Most of the time, it does not have to be perfect. Just make sure you have at least 85% of the nozzles.

2. MultiRIP GP comes with the profiles for Dupont 5000 series ink. If you are using a different CMYK inkset, then the colors could come out wrong.

Hope this helps. Let me know.

Mark


----------



## zanone (Dec 20, 2008)

Nozzle Check is nearly perfect on all channels.
Changed the paper type to White Cotton and wasted a few more shirts and ink.
Changed the Rendering Intent to Perceptual.
Changed the Color Handling option to No Color Management in the printing window.

Still complete color mismatch on all prints, looks exactly the same way as on the picture in the post before. 
Tried Corel Draw X4 -> Same behavior.

I am using YODan's DTGInk. 
When printing directly the same image from Multirip , all colors are (nearly) perfect.


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

How do you have your ink channels set up?
The order of your ink?
Dan


----------



## zanone (Dec 20, 2008)

YoDan said:


> How do you have your ink channels set up?
> The order of your ink?
> Dan


Hey

the ink order is :

K W C W M W Y

I replaced all "light" channels with white.
In Multirip i have setup a custom ink order.
Printing from Multirip works, but to Multirip from Photoshop wont.


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

Why don't you use the suggested ink in the suggested channels


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Dan,

I did a remote session with Ervin and am waiting for him to send me some information so I can forward it to the proper people. I would rather have him wait to change the ink configuration till we can work through a couple of things.

Mark


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

OK, but it sounds like to me the custom ink order has a problem!
Dan


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

YoDan said:


> How do you have your ink channels set up?
> The order of your ink?
> Dan


Good Call Dan. Cyan and Black switched?


----------



## zanone (Dec 20, 2008)

YoDan said:


> Why don't you use the suggested ink in the suggested channels



i flushed the printhead , and changed to the "suggested" order , so new order but still the same problem


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

So tell us your ink order?
Epson 2200 correct? and did you change the configuration within the RIP?
Dan


----------



## zanone (Dec 20, 2008)

YoDan said:


> So tell us your ink order?
> Epson 2200 correct? and did you change the configuration within the RIP?
> Dan


i tried different ink setups, and changed the settings according to to order in MRGP , but the print out looks always the same. 
i tried 
cmykwww , 
cwmwymk
kwcwmwy

but none of them works using the "print to" feature


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

The last one that you listed is correct (BWCWMWY), so try the RIP using the reg way and not the print from to see if it works. Make sure that the RIP is at the default settings.








LMK
Dan


----------



## zanone (Dec 20, 2008)

YoDan said:


> The last one that you listed is correct (BWCWMWY), so try the RIP using the reg way and not the print from to see if it works. Make sure that the RIP is at the default settings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks , but printing directly from the rip always works , no matter what my ink order looks like. 
but printing from photoshop or any other application wont work


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

> but printing directly from the rip always works, no matter what my ink order looks like.


Impossible 
Dan


----------



## essen48183 (Sep 25, 2009)

I am having the exact same problem. Puzzling to say the least. I was going to swap blue and black but thought better of it when blue output fine from multirip. I really want to be able to print from photoshop. I came on here to see if anyone else had a similar problem and you had the exact same problem. How did you resolve it zanone? I have the same printer as you, a DIY 2200 DTG.


----------



## zanone (Dec 20, 2008)

essen48183 said:


> How did you resolve it zanone? I have the same printer as you, a DIY 2200 DTG.


i need to ask you 2 questions :

1. what version of mrgp are you using?
2. where has the paperfeed sensor been placed ?


----------



## essen48183 (Sep 25, 2009)

paperfeed sensor is intact but cut down to about 2" wide and the printer thinks it is functioning fine even though it does nothing of value now. I am also pretty sure that i have the PG lever switches currently making the printer think it is in roll mode and the cutter is plugged in (also useless, but makes the printer happy).

I am using a copy of multirip (a trial) that is maybe a month or month and a half old. I have to restart my mac as a windows computer to tell you the exact version. I figured it was the most recent version, but I will redownload it and see if that helps.


----------



## essen48183 (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, the software update solved it. I remember now, I downloaded the demo months ago before I started the project.


----------



## chrismp (May 7, 2014)

I am resurrecting/highjacking this thread since I have the exact same problem as described. I am using the MultiRip GP trial version 744S revision 1 with an Epson 4800 which I converted to UV inks. The nozzle check is perfect (new print head and pump cap assy installed during the conversion).

Everytime I print a test image directly from Multirip the colors come out just fine and a normal amount of ink is used. However, if I print the same test image from Photoshop CS6 (no matter what settings I use for ICM and profiles) the colors are off, the printout is too dark and way too much ink is put down on paper (looks like it's mostly too much black, but could also be a combination of other colors).

The version I have was downloaded from this site: http://www.multirip.com/direct_to_garment.html#MRG_Working

I hope any of you MultiRip gurus can help me! Thank you!


----------



## chrismp (May 7, 2014)

I just tried it with a second PC I installed the demo on, but without success. The colors are still off.

I have attached screenshots of my settings in Photoshop. I am doing the test prints on plain roll paper, hence the setting "Photo Quality Inkjet Paper". Also tried both settings for "Color Appearance" (ie Vivid - Darker and Photo - Normal)

One odd thing I just noticed is that once I click OK in the advanced dialogue for the MRGP 48X0 Double Color (screenshots 3 and 4) and open the dialogue again it automatically resets to "ICM Method: ICM Handled by Printer".

EDIT: Just noticed that if I choose Photoshop manages colors in the print dialogue, the ICM Method changes to ICM disabled automatically and won't change to anything else just like described above.


----------



## chrismp (May 7, 2014)

Some more tests done. Tried printing from Acrobat Pro, MS Paint and Windows Photo Viewer all without success. I have tried just about every combination of settings for the color management in Photoshop and the Multirip driver and I have no clue where things go wrong.

I need to get this working as I need to make custom ICC profiles with my Spyder Print colorimeter which only outputs RGB profiles. So, I have no way to incorporate a custom CMYK profile directly in Multirip.


----------

